# 1.8t MK1 swap (coolant line?)



## Mykul01 (Mar 3, 2011)

Im doing an AEB 1.8t swap in my MK1 Cabriolet. I have a MKII scirocco radiator, ABA external water pump. Anyone know what Coolant line I need to run. And yes I have used search!! I got all the information off this site for my swap, so yes I have months worth of time searching on this site. I never found what coolant lines to run. Cuz off the AEB head, would I need AEB 1.8t hoses for the upper coolant lines and maybe ABA lower hoses for the water pump and rad??? Can anyone confirm?? Thanks in advance. :beer:

Here is the progression so far!


----------



## Mykul01 (Mar 3, 2011)

Anyone?? I know this swap has been done alot!


----------



## jackedrabbit (Jan 11, 2011)

When I did mine, I used the rabbit radiator but I had to move it over a couple inches so the outlets clear the manifold. I went to the junkyard and got some parts off random cars. And went to autozone and searched the wall of hoses to find ones that worked.


----------



## Mykul01 (Mar 3, 2011)

jackedrabbit said:


> When I did mine, I used the rabbit radiator but I had to move it over a couple inches so the outlets clear the manifold. I went to the junkyard and got some parts off random cars. And went to autozone and searched the wall of hoses to find ones that worked.


Did you bend a wire to the shape and lenght needed? Then take that wire with you too Autozone. Or just eye balled it!eace: Thanks for your input:thumbup:


----------



## Batrugger (Jun 17, 2005)

Not sure if it will fit into a Rabbit, but a Coraddo radiator will move the outlets to the other side. You can see how it fits in my MK2:


----------



## jackedrabbit (Jan 11, 2011)

Mykul01 said:


> Did you bend a wire to the shape and lenght needed? Then take that wire with you too Autozone. Or just eye balled it!eace: Thanks for your input:thumbup:


I just eyeballed it. And I cut some sections from the piping that came on the AEB. And I'm pretty sure the corrado radiator would work too. I've seen some people use radiators from old Honda civics (not sure what years) but they seem small to me but they would probably work fine. There's some threads on here with pics of mk1's with Honda radiators.


----------



## polov8 (Apr 14, 2004)

When I did the AEB swap in my mk1 Scirocco, I used the upper hose from an A3 Golf TDI:










I think it needed a little cutting, but it worked fine, Though it may not be right given that you are retaining A/C. Here's how well it fitted anyway:


----------



## MikkiJayne (Jan 1, 2007)

*FV-QR*

Your water pump is going to run backwards with that belt routing...


----------



## Dubluva (Sep 16, 2002)

No it won't:screwy: the waterpump is run by the timing belt


----------



## jackedrabbit (Jan 11, 2011)

Dubluva said:


> No it won't:screwy: the waterpump is run by the timing belt


No its not dude. That's why there's a pulley on it for the belt.


----------



## MikkiJayne (Jan 1, 2007)

Dubluva said:


> No it won't:screwy: the waterpump is run by the timing belt


Middle pulley of the bottom three is the water pump


----------



## Vegeta Gti (Feb 13, 2003)

on the 06A block it is run by the timing belt because it is internal..this is the old block, so external..i prefer the newer block. which i did an awp years ago in my jetta...aeb head blahblah. i foudn the longitudinal hoses actually worked great..but i simplified my setup,went bt and used a rocco radiator as well.


----------



## Mykul01 (Mar 3, 2011)

MikkiJayne said:


> Your water pump is going to run backwards with that belt routing...


Wow great catch!! :thumbup: I was working on finishing that up tomorrow. Thanks for all the replies. :beer: I still have a bit to do but making progress everyday. eace:


----------

